# Marketplace Hits $14,000,000 in completed listings!



## TUGBrian (Apr 23, 2013)

Amazing that we average more than 3 million in completed listings a year since going live...not bad for "no established resale market" IMO.

some useful tidbits

just under 7000 completed listings (both resale and rental) to date.

more than $300 million in total listings to date (adding up all ads with their prices)

more than $350million in "offers" in the past 2 years  (for those that want to play the messages = offers game)  :rofl:


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 16, 2013)

We hit $15 million this month!


----------

